# When is your K2 expected



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I know there is another post, but it pre-dates the K2 announcement.  I am wondering about all the folks who are stating that their delivery date for the K2 is in March.  I ordered mine the Friday prior to the announcement and have a 2/25 delivery date


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine is scheduled to deliver on 2/25.  I am a K1 owner so I guess we got put to the front of the line.  I chose next day shipping as I have already sold my K1 and didn't want to go without a Kindle for too long.  

Chris


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered mine post announcement so its gonna be a while. I have to wait for all of you guys to get yours first .



Chris said:


> Mine is scheduled to deliver on 2/25. I am a K1 owner so I guess we got put to the front of the line. I chose next day shipping as I have already sold my K1 and didn't want to go without a Kindle for too long.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

It will be ABSOLUTELY worth the wait....  You could always go by some accessories..... 

Edited: Buy not By....  Haven't had enough coffee this morning


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered day of announcement with Feb 24 as ship date, cancelled my order to keep K 1. Reodered K 2 on Wed 02/11/09 with ship date of Mar 3rd. Hope it ships earlier!!


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I ordered on Jan. 1 and I have a ship date of Mar. 2.  And I am not happy about being pushed to the end of the line behind people who ordered 5 weeks after I did  

I spoke to Kindle CS yesterday and the rep confirmed that my scheduled ship date is Mar. 2.  She said I would be in the 'second shipment' because there were a lot of orders in December.  I'm sure there were a lot of December orders and I would expect to wait while theirs are shipped first.  But it appears that I will also continue to wait while they ship Kindles to people who ordered after I did.  

I suspect they will ship my Kindle before Mar. 2 because they usually do....but if they do not I will be an unhappy camper....


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ordered day of announcement with Feb 24 as ship date, cancelled my order to keep K 1. Reodered K 2 on Wed 02/11/09 with ship date of Mar 3rd. Hope it ships earlier!!


Ouch! I guess you got in after Amazon started putting the non-KClassic owners in the queue


Anita said:


> I ordered on Jan. 1 and I have a ship date of Mar. 2. And I am not happy about being pushed to the end of the line behind people who ordered 5 weeks after I did
> 
> I spoke to Kindle CS yesterday and the rep confirmed that my scheduled ship date is Mar. 2. She said I would be in the 'second shipment' because there were a lot of orders in December. I'm sure there were a lot of December orders and I would expect to wait while theirs are shipped first. But it appears that I will also continue to wait while they ship Kindles to people who ordered after I did.
> 
> I suspect they will ship my Kindle before Mar. 2 because they usually do....but if they do not I will be an unhappy camper....


The KClassic owners do deserve some credit and perhaps Amazon felt that the best way to reward them was to put them in line first for the K2 as an additional thanks to the thank you letter that came w/ the KClassic. That is a 'reward' that doesn't really cost them any money.

Also Anita, I like your dog, but what's up with the butt shot?! Glad its not a bigger picture!


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> The KClassic owners do deserve some credit and perhaps Amazon felt that the best way to reward them was to put them in line first for the K2 as an additional thanks to the thank you letter that came w/ the KClassic. That is a 'reward' that doesn't really cost them any money.
> 
> Also Anita, I like your dog, but what's up with the butt shot?! Glad its not a bigger picture!


I'm not going to debate what the KClassic owners "deserve" because that will not be productive at all....

What I know is that when I ordered on Jan.1 the Kindle page said "order now to save your place in line...". Now I find out that they gave up my place in line to a bunch of other people and they don't even admit to doing that. I think have every right to be annoyed....but I'm not going to focus on it much because anger is a waste of precious energy and it clearly doesn't matter how I feel anyway.

As for my dog....if the picture was bigger you would see that it's also a great profile shot of his lovely head. Besides, I think he has a cute little fuzzy butt, and I tell him that all the time!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anita, what shipping method have you selected?

L


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Anita, what shipping method have you selected?
> 
> L


I selected Super Saver. Some people have been able to move their shipment date up by upgrading their shipping. Which doesn't make much sense to me....I can see how upgrading the ship method would move the delivery date up - but it doesn't explain shipping it later.

At any rate, I'm afraid if I play with that now it will move the shipment date out even further


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anita said:


> I selected Super Saver. Some people have been able to move their shipment date up by upgrading their shipping. Which doesn't make much sense to me....I can see how upgrading the ship method would move the delivery date up - but it doesn't explain shipping it later.
> 
> At any rate, I'm afraid if I play with that now it will move the shipment date out even further


There are lots of people here who have upgraded to two-day or overnight and will be getting their Kindles on 2/25 and 2/26. Just FYI.

L


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Trekker said:


> I initially chose free shipping but estimated delivery date was something like March 9th (shipment date of March 2nd) so I upgraded to 1 day shipping. Should have it the 25th.


Same here, except I just changed mine (a few minutes ago) to two-day shipping. Now my estimated delivery date is the 26th.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@Anita,  I kinda feel like my post made you angry.  I am sorry about that.  

I do understand, a little bit, the thinking that Amazon is using.  I think what they are trying to do is 2 fold.  First it is to create an instant demand for the K2 for marketing purposes.  The easiest customer to get is the one you already have.  The second reason, I think, would be to reward the "early adopters" with a chance to get an upgrade.  The window that K1 owners could order and get priority was only for 48 Hours after the announcement.

Chris


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I personally don't like when posts are edited after they have been read without saying something.  In this case it was just a stupid typo on my part but sometimes it changes the meaning of the original post.

I like to let people know that something has been changed instead of it just changing right out from underneath them.  It is a habit I picked up on other, shall we say, less tolerant posting boards.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Anita said:


> I ordered on Jan. 1 and I have a ship date of Mar. 2. And I am not happy about being pushed to the end of the line behind people who ordered 5 weeks after I did
> 
> I spoke to Kindle CS yesterday and the rep confirmed that my scheduled ship date is Mar. 2. She said I would be in the 'second shipment' because there were a lot of orders in December. I'm sure there were a lot of December orders and I would expect to wait while theirs are shipped first. But it appears that I will also continue to wait while they ship Kindles to people who ordered after I did.
> 
> I suspect they will ship my Kindle before Mar. 2 because they usually do....but if they do not I will be an unhappy camper....


I ordered in December and I was still pushed to the end of the line. They are not shipping by date ordered (as promised) - they are shipping by shipment method. People who ordered weeks AFTER me but paid extra for shipping were getting their orders first. That is NOT the way it appeared to be advertised. I even called Kindle CS about it, but they had no answer to give me and offered nothing more than an apology for the fact that I was getting screwed out of my place in line. I ended up switching to 2-day shipping because it seemed that the more NEW orders they got the further my shipping date would get pushed out. If it was only K1 people pushing me out of line it would be easier to swallow, but it seemed that ANYBODY who was willing to pay more for shipping would get their order first. That isn't fair to those of us who've already been waiting several months.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a possible explanation.  Don't know about plausible but here it goes...

If you choose next day air shipping or 2nd day then the window that they can slide the order forward or backward is very small.  They basically have 24 to 48 hours to ship it out.  If you choose ground then if they say it would be delivered on Mar 2nd then they have almost a week to slide.  They could wait until the 1st and ship it out next day air but just not charge you for it.  They would still make your delivery window but using a different shipping method.  If you choose super saver then they have a lot of flexibility to decide exactly when they will ship it.

I have actually had that happen to me personally.  Choose ground.  Ended up shipping one day before it was supposed to arrive and came by next day air.  I think the result of this thinking is that they put the orders selected on a faster shipping first because the window of slippage is smaller.

Everybody loves to get their Kindle earlier than the scheduled delivery... but later... Not so Much....

Make sense??  Probably Not.....


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I read my post again and laughed...  Basically what I was suggesting is inventory management.  They figure that people who order cheaper shipping are not in as big a hurry so they build in breathing room by shipping them later.

Chris

P.S. But what do I know..........        I am trying to explain something that is a serious mystery...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect all Kindles ordered up to the 10th of February or so will be shipped on the 24th.  How fast you get 'em will depend on the shipping speed you chose.  Don't confuse expected ship date with expected delivery date. 

But, I have not dog in this fight, to quote Dr. Phil, since I haven't ordered one!  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> P.S. But what do I know..........  I am trying to explain something that is a serious mystery...


But we all love to speculate endlessly...

I swear, reading about Kindles on the various forums is like a microcosm of an MBA curriculum. We have it all: operations, accounting, financing, marketing, organizational behavior...

LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekker said:


> When I chose free shipping and was told shipping estimate would be March 2nd, I emailed them and asked them why there was a delay in shipping. Here is their reply:
> 
> *"As stated on our website, when you choose Super Saver Shipping, "your order may take an additional 3 to 5 business days to ship out from our fulfillment center(s)." This extra time allows us to process and ship your order in the most cost-efficient way possible, so we can pass the savings on to you in the form of free shipping."*


Fair enough. . .and if you're ordering one book they'll hang onto it until there's a shipping container worth of stuff going to your area before they send it out. But so many people have ordered the Kindle that I think there will be full containers ready to ship on the day of release to everywhere. . . .that's why I think they'll all go out on the 24th. Or at least the bulk of them. But they can't promise that. . . . .

Mind you, I don't _know_. I'm just guessing. But when I've used super saver in the past my stuff has sometimes come really quick; it was pretty clear it was sent out pretty much the day I ordered it.

Ann


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I ordered on the 9Th right after the press conference and chose super save method(march 2) then changed to next day on the 12Th  new est. 2/25

I know it cost more but I couldn't wait.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Same here. Does anyone know where their Kindles ship from? I'm thinking of driving there and see if they will just hand it over to me on the spot instead of waiting a day to get it.
> 
> I'm kidding!


I think all of mine have come from Campbellsville, Kentucky. I know the last one did.

L


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Chris said:


> @Anita, I kinda feel like my post made you angry. I am sorry about that.
> 
> Chris


No Chris, your post didn't make me angry....Amazon's bizarre method of getting this product out annoys me.

I'm sorry if seemed like I'm upset with you, because I'm not at all.


----------



## Raiden333 (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered on the 11th with 3 day shipping, my delivery date says 2/27.

Though apparently my extended warranty won't be 'shipped' till mid-march. Odd, that.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Trekker said:


> When I chose free shipping and was told shipping estimate would be March 2nd, I emailed them and asked them why there was a delay in shipping. Here is their reply:
> 
> *"As stated on our website, when you choose Super Saver Shipping, "your order may take an additional 3 to 5 business days to ship out from our fulfillment center(s)." This extra time allows us to process and ship your order in the most cost-efficient way possible, so we can pass the savings on to you in the form of free shipping."*


A delay in shipping still doesn't make sense to me. LOL Delay in delivery I understand, but not shipment.

In this case they seem to have a LOT of product shipping at once so holding on to orders makes even less sense than with my past orders, IMO anyway ;-)

That being said, when I have used Super Saver in the past I always received my order within 3 or 4 days even though they said it 'might' take longer. I am hoping that will be true this time....I live in central Ohio and my stuff ships from Kentucky too, which probably explains why it usually doesn't take long.

I'm still afraid to play with my ship date though....

edited because my 'quote' came out looking all silly


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm impatient. I ordered 2/9 and selected next day shipping. I'll have it on the 25th.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

free shipping March 9-12 i am regretting it a little but will wait.
sylvia


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay...I upgraded to 2 day shipping and now I have a delivery estimate of 2/26.  I really have to draw the line at paying more than $18 to ship something from Kentucky to Ohio so I left it at 2 days instead of 1 day.

The only problem is that I may not be home on 2/26   do you think they will require a signature?  Maybe I should call and ask about that....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You could sign up for Amazon prime which gets you two day shipping for free. . . .I think you get a 2 weeks or a month free and then you can cancel it if you want to. . . . .that also makes it fairly nominal to upgrade to 1 day shipping. . . .

But I don't know if you can apply it retroactively to orders already placed. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Anita said:


> The only problem is that I may not be home on 2/26  do you think they will require a signature? Maybe I should call and ask about that....


You could change the delivery address or contact ups to arrange for them to bring it to a neighbor or even leave it at the door no signature.


----------



## Dedalus (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered on Feb 5, with free delivery. At first, I was told Mar 5-17. But then after the K2 announcement on Feb. 9, my "shipping estimate" was changed to March 2. So it's unclear what the "delivery" date is (as opposed to the "shipping" date).


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> You could change the delivery address or contact ups to arrange for them to bring it to a neighbor or even leave it at the door no signature.


I will call CS to see if they require a signature and if they do (and don't want to mark it 'no signature') I will leave a note on the door for the UPS guy. The UPS guy is the nice man who always leaves a biscuit for Winston with each package he delivers to our house 

Ann - I have been thinking about signing up for Prime...but when I look at my Amazon order history I don't order consistently enough to be sure it's worthwhile for me. Some years I have ordered a lot, others not so much.

My shipments are usually fast enough that a 3 day wait isn't a problem. The Kindle is the only 'out of stock' item I have ordered and that has made the wait so much more painful - as so many of you know!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are lots of people here who have upgraded to two-day or overnight and will be getting their Kindles on 2/25 and 2/26. Just FYI.
> 
> L


Since I'm a Prime member, I really haven't paid attention to anything other than the 1 or 2 day shipping, but am I remembering incorrectly that the standard shipping for the Kindle was 2 day? I think that may be what has me confused.


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

Yay! I'm one of the three (lol) who won't get it until after the 26th - but order way back (Dec 6th for me).  I refuse to pay more that $8.00 for shipping.  

However, if I don't get it on March 2 (due date) - I will implode.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

My est. delivery is the 25th of February.  I originally ordered on January 3rd with a date at that time of February 26 - March 16th.  With the new Kindle announcement, I changed to next day delivery and changed the shipping location to my job.  My co-workers are interested in seeing my Kindle.  I'm still thinking of a name for it : )


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I couldn't stand to wait either and changed my order to next day.  I hope you have a lot of fun showing off your new toy to all of your envious coworkers.

Unfortunately due to a moment of weakness I am going to have to name mine Hugh(or Hibbing, not clear on which) in order to keep an embarrassing happy dance video from being released to the public


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just to be safe, you should name it Hugh Hibbing.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

intinst said:


> Just to be safe, you should name it Hugh Hibbing.


your probably right better safe than sorry, LOL


----------



## KerryLynne (Jan 17, 2009)

My Kindle has been on order since Dec. 14th and I have 2 day shipping so it should arrive on my birthday the 26th! Bad news though - on Friday I found out I'll be out of town the 25-27th on a business trip. My hubby is already teasing me that he gets to play with my Kindle before me! I just can't win, but I've waited this long, what's a couple more days?


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered around lunch on the 10th.  Since I am: 1) Kindless (since I sold my K1), and 2) An Amazon Prime member, I paid $4 for overnight shipping and am expecting it delivered the 25th.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KerryLynne said:


> My Kindle has been on order since Dec. 14th and I have 2 day shipping so it should arrive on my birthday the 26th! Bad news though - on Friday I found out I'll be out of town the 25-27th on a business trip. My hubby is already teasing me that he gets to play with my Kindle before me! I just can't win, but I've waited this long, what's a couple more days?


My advice: cancel the business trip. People have got to have their priorities you know!

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I am one of the longest waiting.
Since it is a gift I can only make an assumption, but I figure it is correct.
It was ordered by a friend that is a Prime Member and I will presume she did not pay for 1 day shipping when the back order was 3 months long!

So... 2/26 delivered to MY door!

Going to be blood in the streets if not!
*
There will be blood!*
Eric


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My advice: cancel the business trip. People have got to have their priorities you know!
> 
> L


True, but that could lead to unemployment and less money for Kindle books and accessories. 

That said I'm thinking of scheduling my dentist appointment on the 25th in the morning and then not being able to go back to work afterward. That way I will be home for my K2 delivery.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> It was ordered by a friend that is a Prime Member and I will presume she did not pay for 1 day shipping when the back order was 3 months long!


Ask her to upgrade to overnight and give her the $3.99.

L


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm trying to convince one of our part time people to work for me that day, since all the vacation time available is already booked up.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine is scheduled to be delivered on 2/26.  I upgraded to prime so I wouldn't have to pay for the upgraded shipping (unless I keep the prime service I guess).  I really think amazon should have included the super saver shipping with the batch of kindles shipped out on 2/24.  Its just another way for them to squeeze $5-$18 more dollars out of their loyal kindle customers by not doing this.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ask her to upgrade to overnight and give her the $3.99.
> 
> L


Naa...

I can be a big boy about it and wait 2 days...
Weeping.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I ordered my K2 on February 9th, post announcement. I opted for the two day shipping and am scheduled to receive my new baby (!) on February 26th.  I am now regretting that I didn't splurge on next day air for February 25th delivery, but am afraid to change my ship method and possibly be moved to the back of the line.  Can anybody who has ordered the K2 in the last few days let us know what the current estimated delivery dates are for next day, second day, and/or standard shipping?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered my K2 on the 10th.......estimated delivery of Feb 25th  I changed my shipping to overnight 2 days AFTER I ordered it......it didn't push me to the back of the line, so I'm pretty sure it wouldn't change your status in line either.....


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I also ordered my K2 on Feb 9 but went for the saver option in shipping.  Boy, did I regret that.  I went back to Amazon and viewed my order and they gave me the option to change shipping options.  I switched to next day and the delivery date changed to Feb 25, no problem.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can always place a 2nd order and if the ship date changes to the 25th you can cancel the first order. If it doesn't, you can cancel the 2nd order. I'm pretty sure it's still a 25th delivery date for next day shipping though.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I ordered my K2 on the 10th.......estimated delivery of Feb 25th  I changed my shipping to overnight 2 days AFTER I ordered it......it didn't push me to the back of the line, so I'm pretty sure it wouldn't change your status in line either.....


I'm in the same position, and definitely looking forward to it. I wasn't willing to wait much longer.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I just changed to next day air and now will have my K2 on February 25th!  I am so excited, as I am sure everybody else is!  I've already added ten sample books to my Kindle account.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

go Gwen, go Gwen, it's your birthday(singing off key)


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm stuck waiting until March 2nd...boooooooooo


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Feb 26th! I'm on Vacation that Thursday and Friday!!!! I'm so  
I'm also keeping my first Kindle. One for me and one for my husband! A two Kindle family.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

DD's Kindle was ordered on February 14 with an expected delivery date of March 3rd.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have a K2 but my sister is expecting it in March.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

is it March 9 yet?
Sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It needs to be February 25th first.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It needs to be February 25th first.


yeah wouldn't want to miss out on our deliveries


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Wish I could hibernate until the 25th.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered mine February 7th, 1 day Amazon Prime delivery and expected delivery date Feb. 25th.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I ordered in December and I was still pushed to the end of the line. They are not shipping by date ordered (as promised) - they are shipping by shipment method. People who ordered weeks AFTER me but paid extra for shipping were getting their orders first. That is NOT the way it appeared to be advertised. I even called Kindle CS about it, but they had no answer to give me and offered nothing more than an apology for the fact that I was getting screwed out of my place in line. I ended up switching to 2-day shipping because it seemed that the more NEW orders they got the further my shipping date would get pushed out. If it was only K1 people pushing me out of line it would be easier to swallow, but it seemed that ANYBODY who was willing to pay more for shipping would get their order first. That isn't fair to those of us who've already been waiting several months.


same thing happened to me. Mine had been ordered since the 1st week of December. DH got it for me as a gift and had used the free shipping. After the K2 announcement I finally was given a ship date of March 2ND with delivery date between March 9 - 13. DH upgraded to 1 day shipping and now I only have a delivery date (no ship date) of 2/25. He changed the shipping on 2/11.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, I don't like this.  I have been checking my Amazon account every day or so. (I know, compulsive...)  Anyway, for a week or so my K2 has shown a DELIVERY date of March 2.  (I chose free shipping; I can't justify paying for Next-Day Shipping on an item I've already been waiting for.)

Today it shows a SHIPPING date of March 2.

Did anyone else's date change for the worse or are they penalizing those of us who are using the free shipping option?

(edited to add that my order date was Feb. 3)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Anita said:


> I ordered on Jan. 1 and I have a ship date of Mar. 2. And I am not happy about being pushed to the end of the line behind people who ordered 5 weeks after I did
> 
> I spoke to Kindle CS yesterday and the rep confirmed that my scheduled ship date is Mar. 2. She said I would be in the 'second shipment' because there were a lot of orders in December. I'm sure there were a lot of December orders and I would expect to wait while theirs are shipped first. But it appears that I will also continue to wait while they ship Kindles to people who ordered after I did.
> 
> I suspect they will ship my Kindle before Mar. 2 because they usually do....but if they do not I will be an unhappy camper....


I ordered my Kindle 1 Nov. of 2007. I remember how hard it was to wait. It was January 08 before I actually had it in my hands. I hate to say it, but back then, they had an estimated ship date of Jan. 11, 2008 and that is the day it shipped. And not until after 9 pm, which meant my one day shipping didn't count because it was a weekend, so it was the following Tuesday before it was delivered. The 11th was a Friday, after 9 pm meant Friday didn't count as a business day, Saturday and Sunday don't count in 1 day shippping. So Monday was their one day and I got it on Tuesday. I don't know if that was a fluke, but it felt like Amazon was using every loop hole they could find at the time to make it as long as possible. Of course I'm sure they weren't. But it felt like it at the time. Maybe they had so many people in the first batch of Kindle 1 orders that had experienced that when they first launched Kindle they have taken pity on us now, hence the bump. I am sorry that new to Kindle people are being pushed back though. As it just makes others experience frustration. I'll bet Amazon is MUCH better prepared this time. I know I ordered my Kindle 2 before the "announcement" and I didn't do anything, they just changed the estimated ship date from 2nd week in March to Feb. 25 automatically. Which to me, proved they are much more on top of things now.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered mine on 2/9 and did one day shipping. I will get my new Kindle on 2/25.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I went to Amazon and did a test just now. I set up a whole new amazon account (as if I was a new user) and added the kindle to my cart (today, 2/16) and went to checkout. These were the results:

Super saver- *Ship Date 3/2* (5-9 Bus Days FREE)
Standard Shipping- *Delivery Date 3/2* (5 Bus Days $6.9
2 Day Shipping- *Delivery Date 2/26 * (2 Bus Days $11.9 
1 Day Shipping- *Delivery Date 2/25 * (1 Bus Day $18.9

According to their Super Saver policy it could take 5 extra days to fulfill the order. So they have factored this into their expected ship times and it looks like ANYONE who chooses Super Saver (No matter when they ordered) will get fulfilled in the 'second batch" of shipments. All the other shipping methods show that EVERYONE who ordered using one of those methods, (no matter if they ordered in December or Today) will get their order shipped out on 2/24. So, it seems Amazon will be able to process all the outstanding orders and any new orders (even an order processed today) in the "first shipment" sent out on 2/24&#8230; I bet they will be processing the super savers also that day.

*Although the super saver thing is "above board" because their policy states the extra lead time in fulfillment, it&#8230; it will be really stupid if Amazon sits on those super saver orders in the warehouse to ship out 3/2. *

I upgraded to Prime (using the free trial) because I felt I couldn't spend another dime on such and expensive item. I may or may not keep the prime, I guess I'll decide at the end of the month. For everyone who did order using Super saver, please keep this thread updated so we can see what Amazon ends up doing.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

That is some interesting investigative work, K reader.  It's as we all feared who ordered our K2s using Super Saver.  Whenever I can, I always use Super Saver.  Sometimes things come early but usually the dates are right on.

And I think this thread about K's arriving is more indicative of everyone who has ordered a K2.  The other thread, "Kindle 2 delivery dates,"  has no arrival dates after 2/29 and my K won't ship until 3/2 which I think is the case for many of us.  

Yes, I ordered before 2/9, on 2/4 to be exact, and yes, I am a K1 owner.  So as K reader's investigation indicates, shipping method has more to do with when your Kindle ships than when you ordered which stinks for those of you who ordered in December.


----------



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

Ordered Jan 9th, overnight shipping, expected delivery Feb 25th..very exciting


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> True, but that could lead to unemployment and less money for Kindle books and accessories.
> 
> That said I'm thinking of scheduling my dentist appointment on the 25th in the morning and then not being able to go back to work afterward. That way I will be home for my K2 delivery.


I LOVE it!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> That is some interesting investigative work, K reader. It's as we all feared who ordered our K2s using Super Saver. Whenever I can, I always use Super Saver. Sometimes things come early but usually the dates are right on.
> 
> And I think this thread about K's arriving is more indicative of everyone who has ordered a K2. The other thread, "Kindle 2 delivery dates," has no arrival dates after 2/29 and my K won't ship until 3/2 which I think is the case for many of us.
> 
> Yes, I ordered before 2/9, on 2/4 to be exact, and yes, I am a K1 owner. So as K reader's investigation indicates, shipping method has more to do with when your Kindle ships than when you ordered which stinks for those of you who ordered in December.


thx kreader and kindlemom. This make more sense than anything I have seen yet


----------

